# Technical Charts for Commodities



## specman (23 October 2006)

Does anyone know if there are technical charts for commodities such as base metals?I am particularly interested in RSI and Stochastics.

I remember reading an article just before the May correction that the RSI for base metals were sitting on 80 and had been there for a while suggesting an extreme overbought situation.

I have googled but cannot find any sites that show these charts.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (23 October 2006)

http://www2.shawstockbroking.com.au/egoli/egoliCommodities.asp

Some basic charting on here as well, hope it helps.


----------



## specman (23 October 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> http://www2.shawstockbroking.com.au/egoli/egoliCommodities.asp
> 
> Some basic charting on here as well, hope it helps.




Thanks for that but I was hoping to find RSI and Stochastics....

Anyway,I did some more googling and found this http://www.tfc-charts.w2d.com/  for anyone else also interested.

It has MACD,RSI and Volume charts for most commodities and is up to date and most importantly,free.


----------



## RichKid (23 October 2006)

Those are useful links guys, thanks. This free charting program from Egoli (Pro Charts) has commodity charts and a full suite of indicators and other charting tools, it appears to be related to Shaw stockbroking as well: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=808&highlight=egoli+pro+charts


----------



## Nick Radge (23 October 2006)

If you go to www.futuresource.com you can get all the commodity futures contracts and appropriate charts. You can then add indicators etc. Whats more is that its free!


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 October 2006)

Here's another one. It's more of a beginners explanation of technical analysis and how to use indicators but there are charts too. Has agricultural commodities, oil, currencies etc.

http://www.prairielinks.com/chartindex.html


----------



## wayneL (23 October 2006)

A shortcut to futuresource charts from yours truly  

http://sigmaoptions.netfirms.com/IVcharts/futchart.htm


----------



## EasternGrey1 (5 December 2006)

Thx for all the links, folks. I've been trying to find the price of Magnesium, but still can't find it anywhere.

Anyone know where to find the price of Magnesium?

Does it actually have a price?


----------



## BREND (7 January 2007)

specman said:
			
		

> Thanks for that but I was hoping to find RSI and Stochastics....
> 
> Anyway,I did some more googling and found this http://www.tfc-charts.w2d.com/  for anyone else also interested.
> 
> It has MACD,RSI and Volume charts for most commodities and is up to date and most importantly,free.




Sometimes I do put base metal charts in my blog, you can look out for them.
Yes, RSI is a good indicator for base metal. I think the big players for base metals are not sophisticated chartists.

http://basemetal-trading.blogspot.com/


----------



## goolo (23 July 2008)

Didn't want to start a new thread, but I wanted to ask if anyone knows how to view charts for commodity prices in Pro Charts Egoli?  I don't know the ticker to put into it. The typical GCN08.CMX doesn't work.


----------



## derty (31 July 2008)

EasternGrey1 said:


> Thx for all the links, folks. I've been trying to find the price of Magnesium, but still can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Anyone know where to find the price of Magnesium?
> 
> Does it actually have a price?



http://www.minormetals.com/index.aspx

thanks for the other links


----------



## bvbfan (7 August 2008)

OIL http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=$WTIC&p=D&yr=1&mn=0&dy=0&id=p71630163787


GOLD http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=$GOLD&p=D&yr=1&mn=0&dy=0&id=p71630163787


SILVER http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=$SILVER&p=D&yr=1&mn=0&dy=0&id=p71630163787


PLATINUM http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=$plat&p=D&yr=1&mn=0&dy=0&id=p71630163787


PALLADIUM http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=$Pall&p=D&yr=1&mn=0&dy=0&id=p71630163787


COPPER http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=$COPPER&p=D&yr=1&mn=0&dy=0&id=p71630163787


----------

